# Hill out for the season.



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

That's the rumor anyways. BYU confirmed that he got hurt but have yet to announce how badly. 

The injury happened on a QB draw from the shotgun with just over a minute left in the Utah State game. He took a pretty good shot to the knee. Rumor is a torn LCL and surgery on Tuesday. 

Regardless of the severity, he got hurt running a play that didn't need to be ran. At that point BYU could have taken a knee and ultimately ran out the clock. 

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.cougarboard.com/board/messag ... id=9355768

It's the gospel since it's on the cougar board.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> http://www.cougarboard.com/board/message.html?id=9355768
> 
> It's the gospel since it's on the cougar board.


The severity of the injury is the only thing left to be announced. BYU did confirm that he is hurt but the details won't be released until tomorrow.

The frustrating part CS for a BYU fan is that he got hurt running a unnecessary play. At that point the game was decided and they could have taken a knee. The coaches didn't recognize it.

Many BYU fans see him as the future at the QB position and now he's possibly done for the year. And for what?

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cougarboard.com/board/message.html?id=9355768
> ...


Yeah I don't understand why they called that running play with him when it wasn't necessary. He's a good kid and I actually like him.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

So I guess Utah State has taken out both of their big brothers (Utes and BYU) QBs. Weber State is one reason Riley Nelson has back problems.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> So I guess Utah State has taken out both of their big brothers (Utes and BYU) QBs. Weber State is one reason Riley Nelson has back problems.


Utah state isn't the whipping boy anymore. Those Aggies are bad ass.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That pretty much sucks. So will Lark finally get a chance to actually play? I sure hope so. This next stretch - Oregon State, Notre Dame and Georgia Tech will be 0-3 with Nelson nursing back issues. The defense is good enough to keep the Cougs in any game this year. A shift in gears with Lark might be just be what the team needs. He is after all the only guy that Doman actually recruited!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That pretty much sucks. So will Lark finally get a chance to actually play? I sure hope so. This next stretch - Oregon State, Notre Dame and Georgia Tech will be 0-3 with Nelson nursing back issues. The defense is good enough to keep the Cougs in any game this year. A shift in gears with Lark might be just be what the team needs. He is after all the only guy that Doman actually recruited!


He is also the only QB that seems capable of throwing the ball instead of running pert near every **** down!! Maybe then those WR's can do more than be decoys and blockers.......


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> He is also the only QB that seems capable of throwing the ball instead of running pert near every **** down!! Maybe then those WR's can do more than be decoys and blockers.......


It does seem like such a waste to have Hoffman and Apo out on the field and nobody can get them the ball.

I hope Lark gets a chance to play. Neilson has already proven to be a turnover machine. It couldn't get much worse with Lark could it?

Unfortunately, Neilson seems to be the only player whose performance isn't held against him. His poor play was a big reason why they have the two losses that they do, and regardless of Hill's injury, Bronco said Riley was going to get the start this Saturday anyways, if healthy. Looks like he's well enough to go. He's been taking all the starters reps in practice this week.

It's only a matter of time though. His style of play keeps him from ever staying fully healthy.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Ala, me thinks as long as Domain is calling the plays, the offense is doomed!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Ala, me thinks as long as Domain is calling the plays, the offense is doomed!!


Yep. That guy is worthless! He played option in HS and thinks he can be successful at the Y. Nope!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=294&si ... undeterred

Poor Lark, I feel bad for the kid. He has a lot more patience and loyalty than I would in that situation. Talk about getting shafted, repeatedly. It's the little things like this and having Hill run that play instead of the victory formation that make me eerie of Doman and Mendenhall. Something about that coaching staff gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=294&sid=22480527&title=byu-larks-loyalty-tested-but-undeterred
> 
> Poor Lark, I feel bad for the kid. He has a lot more patience and loyalty than I would in that situation. Talk about getting shafted, repeatedly. It's the little things like this and having Hill run that play instead of the victory formation that make me eerie of Doman and Mendenhall. Something about that coaching staff gives me the heebie jeebies.


I like bronco as a person but I think it's time he move on. He turned the program around has done good things, but it's time to move on. Get rid of them both. Otherwise we'll be running the option forever.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe just maybe running the option is the only option that BYU has or Doman has narrowed his playbook to only the option.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I like bronco as a person but I think it's time he move on. He turned the program around has done good things, but it's time to move on. Get rid of them both. Otherwise we'll be running the option forever.


Sounds easy enough to do, but who do you replace Bronco with? BYU has a very strict criteria for hiring head coaches.

This is the same type of feelings that existed right before Robert Anae was let go. I was one of the many saying that "it was time for him to move on." I felt like his offense had become too predictable. I was excited to see what a young up and coming offensive mind (Doman) could do at BYU with all the weapons he was going to have available to him on offense.

With the circumstances as such as they are now, I miss the Robert Anae offense. I would imagine the offensive production would be quite a bit more if he were still here. In fact, we would most likely still have a certain QB who set BYU records for a freshman under Anae who later floundered under the new OC's system.

Bronco has been very successful. History should teach us that you don't just get rid of winning coaches. If a change needs to be made (which I think it does) it's at the OC position. Doman is half way through his 2nd season and the offense is still a mess. Hindsight says he was promoted too early. I think he is in way over his head.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cougars are 4-2 right now, in spite of the offensive set backs. And sure, the 4 wins have been against teams that aren't exactly top shelf, but still. They are a half-decent kicker away from being undefeated as well. A little realism wouldn't hurt. The hit on Hill was a freak deal. The play should have been a kneel down. But no reason to throw out Doman. And he has done more than run the option in high school. He led BYU to two very good seasons, and was in the NFL for three seasons - which is three more than any coach on staff in Logan or Salt Lake. And was QB coach for another 5-6 years before taking over as OC. As QB coach, he put two QBs into the NFL - and those were two guys that he got to play above their ability. I'm not ready to throw him out yet.

Cougar Fans, in my view, need to be a bit more realistic about where the program is, and where it can hope to be. In my view, it is a niche program. There is a solid fan base that supports the team consistently. It is a consistently winning program and can expect lower to mid tier bowl games in most seasons. For the most part, the program reflects the values of the school favorably. But in the existing structure of college football - it is unrealistic to think that BYU can compete for a national championship. In fact, right now, you'd be hard pressed to find half a dozen teams outside the SEC that can. And that short list of schools also have a list of past and pending NCAA violations (USC, Oregon, Texas, OU, Ohio State, etc...). 

I hate to say it, but teams that won't cheat, don't have a chance at a title any more. And that goes for BYU, Utah, and Utah State - because I believe all three of these schools place a higher priority on running a clean program than on wins/losses. Which in my view, is commendable.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, if your going to put it that way, I think I'll go out and buy some more BYU hats. Good points and observations.

Cheating is prevalent in sports. I wouldn't place BYU, Utah, and USU in the holier-than-thou catagory. I know they are taught the little "tricks" of the game. I'm sure they are taught how to hold "legally" and all the other little things that are basically breaking rules but that do not get called much or caught as much--pick routes come to mind. Anyway, having said that, I do agree that in a world of cheating, the programs are cleaner than most.

Lets see...where did I place that Lance Armstrong hat?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not talking about little nuances of the game like holding, getting in an extra kidney shot. Heck, BYU was the first team to put different colored gloves on the linemen to match the opponents' jersey color. I'm talking about boosters buying players houses, players getting paid large sums of money, boosters providing "women" to the players, corporate support to teams measured in hundreds of millions of dollars, players never going to classes, those kinds of things. 

BYU kicks players off the team and out of school for getting caught sleeping with their girlfriends. Utah suspended their best defensive play maker for smoking pot. Utah ran Majerus out for abusing players and a long list of NCAA violations. No program is perfect. Clearly. But where I think the three programs in Utah do their best to run clean programs, there are too many programs that spend tremendous resources to go around NCAA rules in order to field National Champions.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=294&sid=22480527&title=byu-larks-loyalty-tested-but-undeterred
> ...


That is crazy. James Lark got a free education whether he played a down of live football or not. He's hardly getting shafted.

And if you're willing to throw Bronco out for losing 2 games, you need to seriously reevaluate your expectations for a head coach. Isn't the stat something like BYU is one of 5 or 6 teams in the country to be ranked every season over the last 12 years. That's pretty consistent and demonstrates excellent coaching.

One of these years, the offense and the defense will peak at the same time and that will be another season for the record books.

There are a lot of negative nancies writing articles on KSL too. Doman has room to improve, I agree. I would prefer to see the classic BYU passing attack to the option. The offense is not performing. But, that's what happens in college football. It happens to every team. Play calling will improve and tweaks will be made. The correction that the program needs is on the order of a tweak though, not a wholesale firing of the coaching staff.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't dislike Doman as the OC because of Hill's injury. I dislike him as the OC because he would rather run the option or QB draw than throw the **** ball to 6'4" WR's with 4.3-4.4 speed!!! He would rather do a QB draw than hand off to a RB with amazing speed and moves. He would rather rarely call a slant, or a fly pattern. In other words, he would do fine as a high school coach, or maybe even an OC at a Jr College, and I don't give a rats backside how many years he played in the NFL, he BLOWS....big time!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I wonder if Cody Hoffman wished he would have left when Jake Heaps did. I know a lot of other teams would love to have him since BYU has choosen not to use him.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I do think it is a shame that they have two NFL quality receivers and can never get them the ball. It is looking like a typical Ute team, the defense has to carry them because the offense is just average. I will be curious to see how BYU's defense does against a better offense, they shut USU down.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To me, its not quite that simple. I'd love to see them go down field more, or even at all. Heaps suppossedly had all the talent to do that, but consistently threw over everyone's head, or threw behind them. He was aweful. Nelson doesn't have the ability to do that. But to me, the problem goes to Nelson's style, and how that impacts the line. The O-line is marginal at best. But when they don't know what Nelson is going to do, they don't know how to block. If Lark is to go in, and they know that he is going to hang in the pocket even a second or two longer, then the line will know how to block for the play. But until then, the offense just looks disorganized.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> That is crazy. James Lark got a free education whether he played a down of live football or not. He's hardly getting shafted.


Oh come on...Lark hasn't been a member of the football team for 7 years just to get his education paid for. The guy obviously wants to play...from that standpoint, yeah...he got shafted and still is!

But, I am willing to give Doman and Mendenhall the benefit of the doubt--those guys have the difficult job of choosing who gives BYU the best chance to win. Lark would have been given his chance had his coaches thought he was that person....

...IF Lark really wanted a chance to play football, he should have transfered somewhere else!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The thing I don't get with Lark - He is the ONE QB that Doman actually recruited. AND he was in the same recruiting class as Nelson in high school, and Doman didn't go after Nelson at all. Like the Utes did on Saturday by putting in Wilson to, as Whit said, "put a spark in the offense that has been missing", perhaps Lark could be that spark. Who knows. When any team struggles offensively, the back-up QB is always the most popular guy on the team. But there is usually a reason that he is the back-up. 

Now that said, with Notre Dame and Georgia Tech road games coming up, chances are that if Nelson plays like Nelson plays, he'll get hurt again and Lark will get his starts in the last 4-5 games.


----------

